# End of Lease and PCD



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Folks,
So I dropped my car off Friday of last week in Munich, which means it's currently "Booked" on the next boat out of Bremman. When I signed the purchase order with my dealer, he said that the PCD request had been made as well, so as soon as the car clears customs, I should have a date. Sooo, I should be able to do PCD sometime in mid-late March, right? The reason I have somewhat of a hard date is because my current lease ends Mar 31. That brings me to my next question. I'd like to drive my current car down to SC, pick up the new one and then turn in the lease on the old one. Can this be done at the PCD? I know Century BMW is ~10 miles from you guys so I'm assuming it can be done there if it can't be done at PCD? 


Thanks guys, I can't wait to meet all of you (I've been planning this now for about a year!!)


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

I just did something similar, but it wasn't a BMW. The lease on my Infiniti M45 ended on Feb 5th and I drove my car from Atlanta to a local Greenville Infiniti dealership on Feb 4th. The Marriott even sent a car to pick us up from the dealership and bring us to the hotel (we were staying overnight for PCD on Feb 5th). It all worked out very smoothly and I couldn't have timed it better.

Just call your leasing company (BMW Financial?) to see if this is possible, and if they say okay make sure you call the Greenville BMW dealership beforehand to arrange the dropoff once you have your PCD date.

You'll have a blast! PCD was absolutely awesome!

-Dave


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Desiboy said:


> Hey Folks,
> So I dropped my car off Friday of last week in Munich, which means it's currently "Booked" on the next boat out of Bremman. When I signed the purchase order with my dealer, he said that the PCD request had been made as well, so as soon as the car clears customs, I should have a date. Sooo, I should be able to do PCD sometime in mid-late March, right? The reason I have somewhat of a hard date is because my current lease ends Mar 31. That brings me to my next question. I'd like to drive my current car down to SC, pick up the new one and then turn in the lease on the old one. Can this be done at the PCD? I know Century BMW is ~10 miles from you guys so I'm assuming it can be done there if it can't be done at PCD?
> 
> Thanks guys, I can't wait to meet all of you (I've been planning this now for about a year!!)


Talk to the PDC and they can advise you on local turn-in. I understand this is done sometimes. But believe you will need turn-in paperwork from your dealer with it. Check. Hate to say this on a forum, but fact beats guesswork most of the time...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thought I replied, but it didn't show.

Century BMW will allow you to turn in a lease vehicle there. Just make sure to set up an appointment. They are only 5 to 10 minutes from the hotel. As stated earlier, you can have the Marriott pick you up from the dealer if you want to turn in the vehicle before you check in.

Lease vehicles Cannot be turned in at the BMW Performance Center.

Look forward to meeting you :thumbup:


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info, can't wait to meet you as well!!


----------

